# Burke, Saturday 1/24/15



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2015)

Heading up to Burke on Saturday.  Anyone feel like making some turns, shoot me a PM.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2015)

If I was riding solo, I'd be there.

As it turns out I'm heading up to Pico again, riding early with my GF and the old man. Patricia is looking forward to testing her skills in the woods again and I know Pico well enough to call the shots on which woods she should or should not enter just yet.

Also a few of her friends got a Groupon to learn to ski there... so they'll be riding up separately whenever they get their butts out of bed to meet us up there for a lesson. Long way to go for a first time lesson from the Springfield MA area, but they're just lucky they're not meeting me at Burke.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2015)

Hope you have a great time Tuna.   Maybe next time


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 22, 2015)

If I didn't already have previous obligations at Pico I'd love to meet up.:razz:

Better get out early Tuna. After 4pm we're taking over the whole lower level of the base lodge.


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Better get out early Tuna. After 4pm we're taking over the whole lower level of the base lodge.




 That's late for bingo and Matlock. Party on!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2015)

I may be able to get out for a few runs. My wife says she "might" have other plans.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2015)

5% chance i'll be able to make it


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2015)

You here?  Skiing is good


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2015)

Not there, doing family stuff. I imagine it is pretty good up there today.


----------

